# (V) Left 4 Dead, COD 5 World at War, GTA IV



## Daniel030 (22. Januar 2009)

Left 4 Dead dt. - 30,00 € inkl. Versand
COD 5 World at War - 27,00 € inkl. Versand
GTA IV - 27,00 inkl. Verand

Alle Titel sind im sehr guten Zustand, nur die GTA Verpackung hat bei der Lieferung einen 
kleinen Schaden abgekommen. Die DVD und Handbücher sind natürlich alle dabei.

Wer alle drei Titel kaufen will kann mir gerne ein schönes Angebot machen!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## tobyan (29. Januar 2009)

wieviel für CoD WaW und GTA4 zusammen?


----------



## Daniel030 (30. Januar 2009)

tobyan am 29.01.2009 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel für CoD WaW und GTA4 zusammen?



GTA 4 und L4D sind leider schon weg. Für CoD sind 27,00 inkl. glaube schon ein sehr guter Preis!


----------



## Daniel030 (30. Januar 2009)

Alles verkauft; kann geschlossen werden!


----------

